# Do you act differently online than real life?



## Mentova (Jan 26, 2010)

I noticed a lot of people on this forum act.... bizarre, to say the least. I was just curious if any of you were as, well, bizarre in real life as you are online, or if it's just part of your online &quot;persona&quot;.

I'm just as much of a sarcastic ass in real life.


----------



## Kolbe (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: Do you act differently online that real life?*

I'm nicer in real life, even though I try to be nice here.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: Do you act differently online that real life?*

Oh God, do I.

I _think _the way I type, but when I speak out loud, I somehow betray myself by sounding and wording things like my thirteen year old self. 
I sure as Hell wouldn't take me seriously. D:


----------



## Seas (Jan 26, 2010)

http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/ADarkerMe

Despite that, looking back at my recent posts, I can say that I would express my opinion in similar ways IRL too, I rarely post rude comments online just for the sake of it, and even that only if the actual thread is hopeless for a sane discussion anyway.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 26, 2010)

Seastalker said:


> http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/ADarkerMe



TV Tropes is taking over my life, btw.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 26, 2010)

I don't know. I don't force myself to act any different irl or online. I have more time to think about replies here though, so I might come across as wittier or better thought out when online than I actually am in person.

Not that I do a particularly good job at that online either.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 26, 2010)

I am either nice or an ass here and offline.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 26, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I am a Blood Elf and therefore badass here and offline.



Fixed. >:3


----------



## Takun (Jan 26, 2010)

I went to the midnight premier of the second Twilight book release at the Barnes and Nobles near here and drove threw the parking lot yelling out spoilers.

AKA: yes


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jan 26, 2010)

*No, I'm nice on and offline.*


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 26, 2010)

I tend to be much more...moody, online. I usually use the internet as an excuse to vent every single feeling I have. I'm also much more sarcastic, and argument prone.

Come to think of it, I'm completely different online than IRL.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 26, 2010)

Oh wait, I insult people a lot more irl. Also, I shout at strangers, am sarcastic and excessively annoying almost all the time. I also never talk seriously, but I do while online.

I steal things from classrooms and hide them in people's schoolbags. One friend got two handfuls of crayons because his schoolbag was left a little bit open. Also, someone else got a load of pens. Then when the first guy found out, he took them all out at home, and gave the rest to me when he found more in another part of his schoolbag. I took those and put them in someone else's schoolbag.

I'm not as annoying online. I just talk too much in general.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm less talkative, 
mostly on the account of there being topics already presented for conversation in forums, whereas in real life you don't just go up to random strangers and say shit like _"Super Metroid is such an awesome video game! What are your favorite games? I'm bored. Talk to me."_

I mean, there are probably people out there that do do that, IRL, but I'm not that... annoying? If that's the right word.
Maybe "nosey" or "intrusive" are better.

But I'm just as much of an ass,
and I waste time explaining just as much.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 26, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Fixed. >:3



>.>


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 26, 2010)

I more crud and rude here than in real life because I can't stand idiots and this fandom has them running all over the place.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm not really that much different in real life versus online. I'm everything I am here but what part depends upon my mood and situation. I don't really get into that many arguments IRL unless the other person is obviously looking for one.

Haha...but when they are....it can be fun.


----------



## NovaMetatail (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm actually both nicer, and bitchier in real life. To my casual friends, and some close friends, I'm quite nice. To my mate, I'm not so nice. Funny how that happens...

Not too mention, I *much* more well-spoken, and "well-socialized" online. I suspect it's because I can actually THINK before I say something, rather than in person. I'm also far more bouncy and socially anxious in person.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 26, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> I'm not really that much different in real life versus online. I'm everything I am here but what part depends upon my mood and situation.



-pokes-


----------



## Bando (Jan 26, 2010)

I act pretty much the same, but I can be moodier irl.


----------



## bennyboy1995 (Jan 26, 2010)

im really silent on and offline : /


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 26, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> -pokes-



;pokes back;

Hello Zeke...I mean Blood Elf.


----------



## Crafty Caracal (Jan 26, 2010)

I act the same IRL as I do here but there was defiantly a phase where I used avatars to hone my insult crafting skills. Unfortunately all this has done is increase my chances of getting thrown out of a pub for making insults that were meant to be jokes


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 26, 2010)

bennyboy1995 said:


> im really silent on and *in bed* : /


fix'd


yeah I went there


----------



## Bando (Jan 26, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> fix'd
> 
> 
> yeah I went there



OH SNAP!!


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 26, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> ;pokes back;
> 
> Hello Zeke...I mean Blood Elf.



Silencio pagano!


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 26, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> fix'd
> 
> 
> yeah I went there



Oh no that shark boy DI-ANT!


----------



## Crafty Caracal (Jan 26, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> in real life you don't just go up to random strangers and say shit like _"Super Metroid is such an awesome video game! What are your favorite games? I'm bored. Talk to me."_



I do, it's fun :grin:


----------



## icecold24 (Jan 26, 2010)

Verbally, I tend to be more funny.


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 26, 2010)

Yes. I could almost make it seem like I have a personality online. IRL I don't talk much at all. I used to be more normal when I was at school, but since then I've only ever been around people who either never shut up and give me a chance to say anything (yay friends) or people who will try to criticize or question almost anything I say (yay family), so I've gradually learned not to bother.

Funny really, because the friends I had in school were far more fucked up than the ones I have now.



Harebelle said:


> Oh God, do I.
> 
> I _think _the way I type, but when I speak out loud, I somehow betray myself by sounding and wording things like my thirteen year old self.
> I sure as Hell wouldn't take me seriously. D:




Yeah, I've developed that problem in the last couple of years. I sometimes try to say something and a load of utter crap comes out of my mouth and I'm left wondering wtf just happened. It's like that Homer Simpson thing where I have conversations with my brain.


----------



## footfoe (Jan 26, 2010)

i feel like i'm slightly more gay online than IRL


----------



## Bernad (Jan 26, 2010)

Generaly i am more chilled out online than what i am in real life.  When at work I am 10x more bizarre than what I normally am, and usualy only act professionally when at appointments or talking to higher ups.
Other than that I am chilled out most of the time.


----------



## Dass (Jan 26, 2010)

I don't talk a whole lot IRL. Or ever, for that matter.

However on the internet, as you can see, I have 1.6k posts since 09/09/09.

I just noticed I joined on 09/09/09.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 26, 2010)

For the most part, I'm not much different between here and real life. My nice, kind, tolerant, and inquisitive self is shared between these two...realities.

I will say though that if there is a difference, I am a little more looser online than off. I've myself to be much more talkative, looser, and, dare I say, more of a flirter? I dunno about that last one, but meh. Point is that there isn't THAT much of a difference, just that I'm more...relaxed online whereas I'm more withdrawn IRL.


----------



## Bir (Jan 26, 2010)

I think I'm the same. However, I type much better than I talk. I stutter alot xD

So, in real life it would be something like: (Okay, let me say it out loud quickly..)

I-Ih thick I'm the same. However, I type much better than I talk-uk. Ghi I stutter uhlot. 

XP

My problem is that I always think I'm talking too fast, and I tend to skip words or if I feel like I said something wrong I say it again.

But yeah. It kinda sucks, though. Sometimes I assume everyone thinks I'm stupid XP

But at least I'm smart inside my mind. ._.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 26, 2010)

Bir said:


> I think I'm the same. However, I type much better than I talk. I stutter alot xD
> 
> So, in real life it would be something like: (Okay, let me say it out loud quickly..)
> 
> ...



Is your fursona's neck broken? That pose looks... painful.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 26, 2010)

Bir said:


> I think I'm the same. However, I type much better than I talk. I stutter alot xD
> 
> So, in real life it would be something like: (Okay, let me say it out loud quickly..)
> 
> ...



Ah, I love stuttering. I especially love doing it at the bank and customers think you're either dumb as rocks or just mocking them. I especially love stuttering over the drive thru mic. >_<


----------



## Bittertooth (Jan 26, 2010)

i'm just a mellow dude, online and off.


----------



## TDK (Jan 26, 2010)

I talk less shit online, if you can believe it.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 26, 2010)

There is not much difference between me irl and me online.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 26, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm okay on the net.
Wait shit.


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Jan 26, 2010)

im the same on and offline except a bit more random in real life lol


----------



## Bir (Jan 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Is your fursona's neck broken? That pose looks... painful.


 
Um.. no... xD I just failed at drawing a three-quarters view. I drew it, then the body, and I had to redraw the head. So uh, yeah. Jeez. Making fun of my fake insecurities. xD


----------



## Bir (Jan 26, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Ah, I love stuttering. I especially love doing it at the bank and customers think you're either dumb as rocks or just mocking them. I especially love stuttering over the drive thru mic. >_<


 
Jeez. Make fun of my /actual/ insecurity. XD
Nah, kidding. I know lots of people who pretend-stutter. XP


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm meaner on forums than I am in real life or on messenger.  

Something about talking without immediate responses just turns me into an apathetic asshole.


----------



## footfoe (Jan 26, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I'm meaner on forums than I am in real life or on messenger.
> 
> Something about talking without immediate responses just turns me into an apathetic asshole.


we forgive you


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 26, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Oh no that shark boy DI-ANT!







I went there and you know it!


----------



## Surgat (Jan 26, 2010)

I think I tend to phrase things more tactfully IRL, and I'm a bit less quiet online.


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm kind of lazy online I speak in proper English in real life and by that I mean I pronounce things how I want and I speak in random accents when I feel like it. Ifyaun'erstan'whuahmsayinladdy


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 26, 2010)

Bir said:


> Jeez. Make fun of my /actual/ insecurity. XD
> Nah, kidding. I know lots of people who pretend-stutter. XP



Meanie.

Sometimes, I'll pretend stutter, but other times I really do stutter. I'll admit I've got better through the years, but it still hassles me every once in a while.


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 26, 2010)

Nice in person, though more prone to the occasional cussing.

I'm a nicer still online than I am IRL.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm quite a bit more pleasant online :V .


----------



## lowkey (Jan 26, 2010)

offline: smartass
online: Jackass
Personal relationships: dumbass

I'm pretty much an ass wherever I am.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 26, 2010)

Yes. In real life every word has to be pried out of me; I will almost never willingly engage in conversation. 

Online I cannot shut the fuck up.


----------



## BasementRaptor42 (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm a lot douchier offline. I think this mostly comes down to real-life speech not having a delete key


----------



## RetroCorn (Jan 26, 2010)

Nicer and a bit quieter in real life.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm just as bizarre, if not more IRL.
but I'm not crude or sex driven.


----------



## Jaga (Jan 26, 2010)

You could ask anyone that knows me personally...im the same fuzzy nutjob everywhere...just as crazy just as silly...but always tries to be somesort of "nice"


----------



## Jaga (Jan 26, 2010)

BasementRaptor42 said:


> I'm a lot douchier offline. I think this mostly comes down to real-life speech not having a delete key



Ahaha i can completely say i understand you there


----------



## Katty McSnowcat (Jan 26, 2010)

About as, if not so more reserved in teh RLs.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm a loudmouth more online but it depends on what site I'm on...
...not really that big of a difference actually >.>


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 26, 2010)

IM AN ASS ONLINE

I KICK ASS IRL.


----------



## Whitemountaintiger (Jan 26, 2010)

I act just about the same, probably because I say my posts to my self before submitting them.


----------



## mcwolfe (Jan 26, 2010)

Yup I do 

IRL = Hetero, less sexual references
Online = Gay, more sexual references

Sums it up


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm actually a million times nicer in real life.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 26, 2010)

mcwolfe said:


> Yup I do
> 
> IRL = Hetero, less sexual references
> Online = Gay, more sexual references
> ...



so you're a closet case?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 26, 2010)

mcwolfe said:


> Yup I do
> 
> IRL = Hetero, less sexual references
> Online = Gay, more sexual references
> ...










Zrcalo said:


> IM AN ASS ONLINE
> 
> I KICK ASS IRL.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 26, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


>



sums it all up swell.


----------



## Tara (Jan 26, 2010)

Not really, no.  I ignore the moronic both online and off. So I don't talk much, no matter where I am.


----------



## ThunderWolf78 (Jan 26, 2010)

yeah i do. although online i dont get upset at stupidity as i do irl (not saying any of you are stupid)


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 26, 2010)

I feel the need to reveal everything terrible about me online.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jan 26, 2010)

not really. i pretty much act the same.


----------



## Bando (Jan 26, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


>



Oh god I can't stop laughing at koop-aid guy! :3


----------



## mcwolfe (Jan 27, 2010)

Well I have my own reasons for that, so yup kind of.

It's not that I'm afraid to say it, it's just that it would get me in a lot of trouble -got a family full of homophobes-


----------



## CBtheLombax (Jan 27, 2010)

Me. There is no comparison.. I'm just a weirdo online but in the real world. I'm just your average joe.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 27, 2010)

If you're someone who's gotten to know me, yes I act the same way irl.  If you don't know me yet, I'm usually far more reserved.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 27, 2010)

Completly.
In the internet I am cynical while offline I am dead serious.
Although, both ways I free words without thinking.
I am still a gun freak.
I am still an anime freak.
I am listening to the same music both online and offline.
Madness is cool.
I do not use any terms.


----------



## lowkey (Jan 27, 2010)

online I can actually identify with people and pretend that were all cool.
offline, i'm so bad-ass, that no one can stand being around me.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm probably more mature online [lolwut] only because I think out my responses whereas irl I just say shit without considering anyone's thought process.


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm pretty much the same...

Only online, no one can hear just what an obnoxious ass with an annoying voice I am. They can only read my stupidity...


----------



## Ik1994 (Jan 27, 2010)

yea I'am mostly the same here as in real life but when I get to know someone I am pretty talkative


----------



## darzoz (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm slightly less shy on these here interwebz I would say, but besides that. I'd say I'm about the same.


----------



## Delta (Jan 27, 2010)

Pretty much the same all around.


----------



## slorrel (Jan 27, 2010)

No, I'm pretty much like this in real life. I'll admit being online allows me to be a little free in expressing my personality and opinions. But what you see online with me is largly what you'll see of me in real life. 
I don't have a fursona in the sence of a completly different personality; you could say my fursona is an extension of my own personality, or a way to personify my own personality online (which may spread into the real world from time to time).


----------



## bluepony (Jan 27, 2010)

no. why hold back?


----------



## mcwolfe (Jan 27, 2010)

^
Certain circumstances?

Homophobes?


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 27, 2010)

Online I have teeth, weigh under 400 pounds, and don't stink.


----------



## Sono_hito (Jan 27, 2010)

Im more gregarious in person. Otherwise the same.


----------



## Collie (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm a /lot/ more shy offline than I am online, though it's something I've been working on.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 27, 2010)

Collie said:


> I'm a /lot/ more shy offline than I am online, though it's something I've been working on.



HOHOHOHOHO SHY! That's an AAA+ with cherries on top.
Lame comment.
Aww.


----------



## bluepony (Jan 27, 2010)

mcwolfe said:


> ^
> Certain circumstances?
> 
> Homophobes?




maybe. but, i'm not gay. 
i'm also well armed


----------



## thejackalface (Jan 27, 2010)

Nope - I'm just as sweary and brusque in real life.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 27, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> HOHOHOHOHO SHY! That's an AAA+ with cherries on top.
> Lame comment.
> Aww.



And here we have a lame troll making lame ass comments at people, well done mr troll for being lame.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 27, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> And here we have a lame troll making lame ass comments at people, well done mr troll for being lame.



Just said shy is cute.
Is anything bad with it?
Or you point at my way of expression?
Changed.


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 27, 2010)

Try ma best to portray ma genuine self. The constant moronathon can get boring pretty quick.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 27, 2010)

ya, i act just as gay in real life. lol 
im bi, i just seem to lean more towards guys :3

but i do KIND of act different at work, some people might not take me being me well... idk


----------



## Mentova (Jan 27, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> ya, i act just as gay in real life. lol
> im bi, i just seem to lean more towards guys :3


buttsex


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> buttsex



ROTFLOL

amongst other things. X3


----------



## Mentova (Jan 27, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> ROTFLOL
> 
> amongst other things. X3



I don't want to know what the other things are...


----------



## NovaMetatail (Jan 27, 2010)

I've noticed that a few of you have said that you talk less in person. I actually get far more chatty in person than online!


----------



## Morroke (Jan 27, 2010)

Eh..I'm mostly the same online and offline, but online I'm a bit more aggressive.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't want to know what the other things are...



lol, i bet you dont!


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 27, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> ya, i act just as gay in real life. lol
> im bi, i just seem to lean more towards guys :3
> 
> but i do KIND of act different at work, some people might not take me being me well... idk



Furry and bisexual, so full blown but what so ever.
Even so, do you feel any attractive feelings to other things?
People would take it hard if a bisexual furry would get into their workplace.
But I don't take you for being anything, no no.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm quiet and I tend to hate myself more IRL.


----------



## Satoshi (Jan 27, 2010)

i tend to act more exaggerated online than offline :V but i make weird noises a lot offline, rofl.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 27, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Furry and bisexual, so full blown but what so ever.
> Even so, do you feel any attractive feelings to other things?



what do you mean "any attractive feelings to other things?"


----------



## Taasla (Jan 27, 2010)

I filter myself more online, especially since I have the ability to stop and think over what I'm going to say.  C:

Otherwise, I'm pretty much the same.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 27, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> what do you mean "any attractive feelings to other things?"


If you don't know what I am talking about then it's a no.
I was asking if you have a fetish other than your furry fetish.


----------



## Satoshi (Jan 27, 2010)

Taasla said:


> I filter myself more online, especially since I have the ability to stop and think over what I'm going to say.  C:
> 
> Otherwise, I'm pretty much the same.


your icon made me giggle :v /offtopicshiz


----------



## Taasla (Jan 27, 2010)

Satoshi said:


> your icon made me giggle :v /offtopicshiz



Your's is so superly happy.  I love it.  

(Also, thanks!)


----------



## garoose (Jan 27, 2010)

Offline I'm a magical fairy princess, and online I'm just a normal boring person...wait did I screw that up?

In seriousness I probably am slightly more mature online, having time to think out what I say and all, only slightly....


----------



## Mentova (Jan 27, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> lol, i bet you dont!


Say it anyways. I need entertainment.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 27, 2010)

Maybe slightly.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Say it anyways. I need entertainment.



Really!? Because i can tell you some things... mmmm rawr
-wags tail- ;3


----------



## Mentova (Jan 27, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> Really!? Because i can tell you some things... mmmm rawr
> -wags tail- ;3


Then tell them.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Then tell them.



lol proceed..

i'm actually a little calmer on the internetz, cuz i'm a spaztic little italian dude, but personality is same


----------



## Sparticle (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm quiet on the internet and quiet IRL.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Then tell them.



well... lets see...
kissing... all over
licking... all over
kissing AND groping both outside of and down the pants
fallowed by... wait, do you WANT me to go on? ;3


----------



## Mentova (Jan 27, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> well... lets see...
> kissing... all over
> licking... all over
> kissing AND groping both outside of and down the pants
> fallowed by... wait, do you WANT me to go on? ;3


Yes. And did you ever accept my god damned XBL friend request?


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes. And did you ever accept my god damned XBL friend request?



oh shit... ya i forgot. i dont think i did. i will get to it though.

where was I...
Oh, fallowed by lots of sucking and licking...
you know there is nothing like kissing a guy down his neck in just the right way to make him gasp and shudder. 
the feeling of toned muscle as i run my hand down his chest to his ****, it makes me... OH -clears throat- ya... i... well...

More?


----------



## Mentova (Jan 27, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> oh shit... ya i forgot. i dont think i did. i will get to it though.
> 
> where was I...
> Oh, fallowed by lots of sucking and licking...
> ...



Why the hell not?


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm actually kinda nicer online >.>*


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jan 27, 2010)

Uhhh...I think I'm a little more sarcastic on the Intertubes.

I say lol in real-life, though, so it's like I'm still online. :3


----------



## blackedsoul (Jan 27, 2010)

I think this depends alot on my mood, usually yes I behave very differently.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why the hell not?



lol ok, ok...
you know i always smile and bite my tongue when he looks up at me from his knees.
i would completely lose myself if he was wearing a husky tail... oops you dont care about that shit though... um, ya
the feeling of nails in my back with the warm... um lets skip that part

man now i hate you... im really fucking horny now... FUCK!!!

And i think i should stop to keep from scarring people off. 

SORRY guys!


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 27, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> lol ok, ok...
> you know i always smile and bite my tongue when he looks up at me from his knees.
> i would completely lose myself if he was wearing a husky tail... oops you dont care about that shit though... um, ya
> the feeling of nails in my back with the warm... um lets skip that part
> ...



That's what you get.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 27, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> lol ok, ok...
> you know i always smile and bite my tongue when he looks up at me from his knees.
> i would completely lose myself if he was wearing a husky tail... oops you dont care about that shit though... um, ya
> the feeling of nails in my back with the warm... um lets skip that part
> ...



Why do you hate me I LOVE YOU


----------



## krystalcomet (Jan 27, 2010)

I do act a bit stranger here than in real life, because nobody know who I really am!


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 27, 2010)

i think i scarred everyone away... (>.>)  (<.<)


----------



## Mentova (Jan 27, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> i think i scarred everyone away... (>.>)  (<.<)


You didn't scare me away...


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 27, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> And i think i should stop to keep from scarring people off.
> 
> SORRY guys!



lol or getting banned for turning this into a xxx thread


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why do you hate me I LOVE YOU



awww... i dont really hate you. Q_Q im sorry. 

i just really need to get laid now... but first a cigarette.
then the hunt is on!


----------



## Mentova (Jan 27, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol or getting banned for turning this into a xxx thread


He won't get banned. I've said much worse.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 27, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol or getting banned for turning this into a xxx thread



ya, sorry again everyone!!!


----------



## Sinbane (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm kind of the same on or off.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 27, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> awww... i dont really hate you. Q_Q im sorry.
> 
> i just really need to get laid now... but first a cigarette.
> then the hunt is on!



bring me a cig!


----------



## Mentova (Jan 27, 2010)

So do you guys wanna yiff now?


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 27, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> bring me a cig!



fuck YOU!!! you come here.

or... actually... give me about 10 min.
i need to get something out of my system... -clears throat-


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 27, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> fuck YOU!!! you come here.
> 
> or... actually... give me about 10 min.
> i need to get something out of my system... -clears throat-



lol giggidy


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So do you guys wanna yiff now?



awww, should have said something earlier... im done already... found a pic of a gay husky doing some... THINGS... on Hardblush.com

-blushes, wags tail-


----------



## Mentova (Jan 27, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> awww, should have said something earlier... im done already... found a pic of a gay husky doing some... THINGS... on Hardblush.com
> 
> -blushes, wags tail-


Go for seconds


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 27, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> awww, should have said something earlier... im done already... found a pic of a gay husky doing some... THINGS... on Hardblush.com
> 
> -blushes, wags tail-



lol  poor stubbs


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 27, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol  poor stubbs



ya he still wont forgive me for that.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Go for seconds



maybe... idk... so much temptation!!! what is a guy to do!? my cock is going to kill me!


----------



## Mentova (Jan 27, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> maybe... idk... so much temptation!!! what is a guy to do!? my cock is going to kill me!


Choose wisely...


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 27, 2010)

hay did we just clear out this thread? lol


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Jan 27, 2010)

wuzza?

*cocks head to side, wiggles ears*

dammit, I didn't say cock heads!

You all suck...


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 27, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> hay did we just clear out this thread? lol



cigawett?


----------



## Mentova (Jan 27, 2010)

So are we gunna do it or not


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 27, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> wuzza?
> 
> *cocks head to side, wiggles ears*
> 
> ...



lol cock... lol suck...


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So are we gunna do it or not



best give my cock a rest... i need another cig


----------



## Mentova (Jan 27, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> best give my cock a rest... i need another cig


When do you wanna do it


----------



## Tai (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm even more annoying IRL.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> When do you wanna do it



... fuck idk... look i know im a sexy beast, but come on i need some space, and time to think.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 27, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> ... fuck idk... look i know im a sexy beast, but come on i need some space, and time to think.


Fine, fine...


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 27, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> ... fuck idk... look i know im a sexy beast, but come on i need some space, and time to think.



he also needs to give me a cig


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 27, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> he also needs to give me a cig



come and get it!


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 27, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> come and get it!



naah, you come here! i am packing lol


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 27, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> naah, you come here! i am packing lol



me too... om nom nom, mmmm, sig...


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 27, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> me too... om nom nom, mmmm, sig...



psh fine! i'll just enjoy my lonliness!


----------



## Mentova (Jan 27, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> me too... om nom nom, mmmm, sig...


Also does that comic in your sig get any better? Awhile ago I read the first couple pages out of boredom and it was boring and stereotypical.


----------



## lowkey (Jan 27, 2010)

That was exhausting.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Also does that comic in your sig get any better? Awhile ago I read the first couple pages out of boredom and it was boring and stereotypical.



ya it does... you got to understand, he started drawing it when he was 17 or some shit. the farther you go into the story the better the art gets and deeper the story... idk i think its a funny comic... another good one is "Wrong Side."
its more mature and has deeper dialogue. Very violant and great art.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 27, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> ya it does... you got to understand, he started drawing it when he was 17 or some shit. the farther you go into the story the better the art gets and deeper the story... idk i think its a funny comic... another good one is "Wrong Side."
> its more mature and has deeper dialogue. Very violant and great art.


Maybe I'll read more when I'm bored, I've been looking for a decent furry webcomic to keep me entertained but all of them suck.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Maybe I'll read more when I'm bored, I've been looking for a decent furry webcomic to keep me entertained but all of them suck.



kitsune_Morric can back me up on "wrong side", its fucking deep.

twokinds is just my thing, i love the artist in his later works, and i think its just... idk, i love it

oh and "twokinds" has 533 pages so far. his art and story improves every hundred pages or so.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 27, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> kitsune_Morric can back me up on "wrong side", its fucking deep.



like telling an epic story when you're soned


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 27, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> like telling an epic story when you're soned



soned? lol


----------



## Mentova (Jan 27, 2010)

I say we have an orgy.


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Jan 27, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> lol cock... lol suck...



 

Two words that inherently go together?


I'll have to add that to the Dic-tionary..


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 27, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> Two words that inherently go together?
> 
> 
> I'll have to add that to the Dic-tionary..



lol in-your-endo's


----------



## Bando (Jan 27, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> Two words that inherently go together?
> 
> 
> I'll have to add that to the Dic-tionary..



Do I hear le puns occuring without me? >:[


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Jan 27, 2010)

hehe, was just thinking.. I'd best can it, lest I start look'n foolish.

Fuck, I'm on this forum.. that's stupid enough.. dammit...


I hate you... I hate you all..


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 27, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> I hate you... I hate you all..



and by hate you mean love?


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Jan 27, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> and by hate you mean love?




I was gonna hazard an answer to that.. but I think I'm just gonna go to bed... I gotta load to deliver in teh morning. :wink:


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 27, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> I was gonna hazard an answer to that.. but I think I'm just gonna go to bed... I gotta load to deliver in teh morning. :wink:



giggidy!


----------



## Mentova (Jan 27, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> I was gonna hazard an answer to that.. but I think I'm just gonna go to bed... I gotta load to deliver in teh morning. :wink:


I've got a _load_ to deliver, if ya know what I mean...


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I've got a _load_ to deliver, if ya know what I mean...



what was that about an orgy? careful with that load ;3


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 27, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> I was gonna hazard an answer to that.. but I think I'm just gonna go to bed... I gotta load to deliver in teh morning. :wink:


 
Whatcha haulin'?


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 27, 2010)

I just realized, I'm also a bit more racist online.
Though only in jest.
Maybe.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 27, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> I just realized, I'm also a bit more racist online.
> Though only in jest.
> Maybe.



lol i jest racism offline just as much as i do online, but that's cuz i have a friend from practically every race


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Jan 27, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Whatcha haulin'?



Paper.

Sorry, no prophylactics.  They won't give me those loads..

Although .. I did have a load of Depends once..


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 27, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> Although .. I did have a load of Depends once..



hmm...strange fetish you have there


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 27, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> hmm...strange fetish you have there



lol thats fucked up.


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Jan 27, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> hmm...strange fetish you have there




Hey, I haul whatever they tell me to haul!  That doesn't include ass though, I haul that on my own.

On the other hand .. northern Alabama loves me.. I've almost died twice so that they could wipe their  collective asses. TP loads can be sooo .. fun.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 27, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> lol thats fucked up.



you know me, i'm the champion at weirding people out or making them uncomfortable!


----------



## lowkey (Jan 27, 2010)

is it hot in here, or is it just me?


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Jan 27, 2010)

hmm... 

Sauna anyone? 

No f*n towl snaps dammit!  You have no idea what that does to the tail..


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 27, 2010)

lowkey said:


> is it hot in here, or is it just me?



it's me, my bad


----------



## lowkey (Jan 27, 2010)

In real life, I'm not attracted to peoples avatars. (on topic)


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Jan 27, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> it's me, my bad




Hand that man a bowl of ice cubes!  Ouch..


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 27, 2010)

lowkey said:


> In real life, I'm not attracted to peoples avatars. (on topic)



lol well do you mean avatars like profile pics, or avatars like their own faces? haha

in real life i am much better at making people laugh


----------



## lowkey (Jan 27, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol well do you mean avatars like profile pics, or avatars like their own faces? haha
> 
> in real life i am much better at making people laugh



lol. yes profile pics.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 27, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> Hey, I haul whatever they tell me to haul! That doesn't include ass though, I haul that on my own.
> 
> On the other hand .. northern Alabama loves me.. I've almost died twice so that they could wipe their collective asses. TP loads can be sooo .. fun.


 
Nice. Proctor and Gamble? or Johnson and Johnson?


----------



## Bando (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm much more polite offline. And a lot more random


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Jan 27, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Nice. Proctor and Gamble? or Johnson and Johnson?




Georgia Pacific ... yanno, that sandpaper crap you get at public restrooms.


----------



## lowkey (Jan 27, 2010)

IRL I am forced to edit my comments. I don't want to get sued for sexual harassment. 

did somebody say "her ass"?


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 27, 2010)

I tend to use emoticons a lot less in real life. :B


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 27, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> Georgia Pacific ... yanno, that sandpaper crap you get at public restrooms.


 
GP. Those guys suck. I had so many trucks refused.....


----------



## lowkey (Jan 27, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> Georgia Pacific ... yanno, that sandpaper crap you get at public restrooms.



thats a quality load.

online I have to go to work now.


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Jan 27, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Nice. Proctor and Gamble? or Johnson and Johnson?




Wait, think I missed the implications on this... oh!  Bastard!  soooo mean!

Proctor ... and Gamble ...

Johnson .. and Johnson ...


I guess it wouldn't help to say I'm currently in KY.


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Jan 27, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> GP. Those guys suck. I had so many trucks refused.....




International Paper (IP) and Smurfit-Stone are even worse..

God I hate Smurfit-Stone..


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 27, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> International Paper (IP) and Smurfit-Stone are even worse..
> 
> God I hate Smurfit-Stone..


 
Smurfit is down in Pananma City right?


----------



## lowkey (Jan 27, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> International Paper (IP) and Smurfit-Stone are even worse..
> 
> God I hate Smurfit-Stone..





ScrubWolf said:


> Smurfit is down in Pananma City right?



so I guess to answer the thread, you guys should say "no"


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Jan 27, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Smurfit is down in Pananma City right?



They're everywhere..  only one in FL I went to on a frequent basis was the one up near Fernandina Beach, just north of Jacksonville.  Furthest south in FL I've been thus far is Palatka (GP plant there), and that's not much further down than Jacksonville either.

I'll never again go to the Smurfit in Florence SC .. that place is a disaster.

On the other hand, if you're the tree hugging sort .. there's plenty of logs down there to sit on.


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Jan 27, 2010)

lowkey said:


> so I guess to answer the thread, you guys should say "no"




Pretty much.. though I'm probably more shy IRL than online.  Though equally as blush-able in either location.  IRL probably more fun to watch though...


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 27, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> They're everywhere.. only one in FL I went to on a frequent basis was the one up near Fernandina Beach, just north of Jacksonville. Furthest south in FL I've been thus far is Palatka (GP plant there), and that's not much further down than Jacksonville either.
> 
> I'll never again go to the Smurfit in Florence SC .. that place is a disaster.
> 
> On the other hand, if you're the tree hugging sort .. there's plenty of logs down there to sit on.


 
I must be thinking of another stone company. It was a bitch covering any of the freight coming out of Panama City. No trucks in produce season


----------



## lowkey (Jan 27, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> Pretty much.. though I'm probably more shy IRL than online.  Though equally as blush-able in either location.  IRL probably more fun to watch though...



interesting, because I find your avy pretty fun to watch.

which I would never say offline (On topic)


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 27, 2010)

godammit... is everyone in this thread a damn wolf?


----------



## lowkey (Jan 27, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> godammit... is everyone in this thread a damn wolf?



yes and we're going to eat you.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 27, 2010)

OMNOMNOM


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 27, 2010)

lowkey said:


> yes and were going to eat you.



D: that's what I get for being a pheasant....


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Jan 27, 2010)

lowkey said:


> yes and we're going to eat you.



Well.. I dunno, I might choose to lick him first.  That ok?


----------



## Trinholdt (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm always very insane and an asshole (excuse my language) on the internet, while generally I'm more nicer, easier to approach, but weirder in real life.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 28, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> Well.. I dunno, I might choose to lick him first. That ok?


 
In the infinitly appropriate words of Ed McMahon:  Hiyoooooo!


----------



## Nargle (Jan 28, 2010)

I think I generally act (or at least try to act) more formal and polite online. I pretty much behave the same way I would behave in public around a bunch of strangers IRL. Though occasionally a bit of snarkiness sneaks through into my online posts, even though I try to avoid it. Maybe because there are a lot of idiots on the internet who say idiotic things, and I can be a little more bold than I would online because I can post something and just walk away from my computer, instead of sitting there and having to deal with a response. But in general, I behave as though I'm in a public place speaking to a bunch of strangers.

IRL when I'm around my friends and family, though, I behave COMPLETELY differently. I act a little nuts, lol! It's not extremely easy to describe. I definitely make my opinions known, and I'm extremely tenacious, lol! I suppose I've debated with a few members on this forum, so y'all have probably seen proof than I can be tenacious... Well let me tell you, you haven't seen nothing yet! XD I'm anything but mean, though. Just... stubborn =3 It's not that I always think I'm right, though. I'm very open and receptive to criticism, and I will consider your opinion, especially on subjects where I know I'm not an expert. However, when I know I'm right, I KNOW I'm right, lol! Even so, I try to make people happy, and I try to keep peace. I also feel as though non-verbal communication is extremely important, and I pick up on a lot of body language and tone of voice very quickly. I'm pretty good at being able to tell how someone is feeling, and I adapt my tone and communication strategy based on that observation. I think because non-verbal communication pretty much doesn't exist online, it's very difficult for me to feel 100% comfortable with it, which might be another reason why I tend to feel more formal and reserved online, rather than completely open to expressing myself.

Personally, I will never understand people who "show their true colors" online. I don't know any of you, you're all strangers to me. I feel much more comfortable with people I actually know. I guess it might have something to do with being able to safely hide behind your computer screen, so you can say whatever you want without consequences. However, I don't get any pleasure from stirring the pot or getting a rise out of people. Does not interest me.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 28, 2010)

I believe that the more things change the more they stay the same.
One behavior falls down, and another one, even worser comes to replace it.
No matter what, power always found a place to rest it's head.
Same shit, different day.
Although, I never was myself online.
Let's change that fact.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 28, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> Well.. I dunno, I might choose to lick him first.  That ok?



*runs away and hides*
*scurries about*


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 28, 2010)

I might be more forward in real life. I already posted here but it looked to me like this thread needed more wolves.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 28, 2010)

oh i also dont say lol brb, ttyl and stuff like that IRL


----------



## lowkey (Jan 28, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> Well.. I dunno, I might choose to lick him first.  That ok?



I think it's o.k. we have to make sure he's not poisonous.



Zrcalo said:


> *runs away and hides*
> *scurries about*



You can run.... but we'll sniff you you out. it's just a matter of time.


BTW, thank you so much for changing your avatar. It is much more calming, and it no longer makes me want to chop your head off with a hatchet.


----------



## Isen (Jan 28, 2010)

I am actually much more serious and reserved online than I am in real life.  I over-think everything that I write, so everything I say online sounds kind of dry.  I'm also way more sarcastic and snarkier in real life.


----------



## Rojo Hunter (Jan 28, 2010)

I try to be the same both irl and online. I hate it when people act completely differently to others cause they can hide behind a computer monitor.


----------



## Blayze (Jan 28, 2010)

I act somewhat the same, but I'm more open on the internet. As a result of that, I've said things I probably shouldn't have. IRL I'm pretty conservative and I don't usually go out of my way to start a conversation with someone I don't know. It's still my personality online, it's just a different part of my personality. Usually the more... devious side.


----------



## Raineyangel81 (Jan 28, 2010)

i'm quieter offline, more shy, less likely to talk.  Still nice and helpful, but I lock up more easily and tend to get very anxious around people


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 28, 2010)

ehh I guess i'm nicer IRL but other than that I act the same.


----------



## slorrel (Jan 28, 2010)

Rojo Hunter said:


> I try to be the same both irl and online. I hate it when people act completely differently to others cause they can hide behind a computer monitor.


 
Too true! Far too many people see the barrier of the internet as an excuse to let their nasty, obnoxious and insulting side out! It's sad, but true.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 28, 2010)

IRL I speak 1/10 the amount of the stuff I say in one post.
I hate more than I.. care.
Everything gets into my eyes, and I don't trust anybody.
Here there is nobody to trust anyway, so I don't do anything that awares foes.


----------



## lowkey (Jan 28, 2010)

slorrel said:


> Too true! Far too many people see the barrier of the internet as an excuse to let their nasty, obnoxious and insulting side out! It's sad, but true.



and then there are simply people who are nasty, obnoxious, and insulting.
asshole.


----------



## slorrel (Jan 28, 2010)

lowkey said:


> and then there are simply people who are nasty, obnoxious, and insulting.
> asshole.


 
....Good point.


----------



## Jaga (Jan 28, 2010)

slorrel said:


> Too true! Far too many people see the barrier of the internet as an excuse to let their nasty, obnoxious and insulting side out! It's sad, but true.


eh...yeahh.....it is...i act the same everywhere honestly though


----------



## Jaga (Jan 28, 2010)

lowkey said:


> and then there are simply people who are nasty, obnoxious, and insulting.
> asshole.


ever so true...


----------



## Yrr (Jan 28, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Tabasco (Jan 28, 2010)

I've been told I'm less of a bitch offline. News to me.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I've been told I'm less of a bitch offline. News to me.



lol, nice to know


----------



## Tabasco (Jan 28, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol, nice to know



You tryin' ta start sumthin', PUNK? >:[


----------



## Bacu (Jan 28, 2010)

More or less the same. Still snarky sardonic and sarcastic. Slightly more "whimsical", in the least faggoty-unicorn sense of the word. 

Though I make a concerted effort in the real world to appear less sulky. At least around my friends. If I look like there's something wrong, they'll start asking questions, which is a closeness I want to avoid.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> You tryin' ta start sumthin', PUNK? >:[



Morric!!! leave the husky alone. -paw to face- sigh, what am i going to do with you?


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 28, 2010)

Nope, IRL I'm an easy going person but here I have to piss off as many of you guys as I can since its fun :V

Oh and especially the older people here who think no one would fuck with them cause they think they run the forums, you know who you are :3


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 28, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Nope, IRL I'm an easy going person but here I have to piss off as many of you guys as I can since its fun :V
> 
> Oh and especially the older people here who think no one would fuck with them cause they think they run the forums, you know who you are :3



Go to your room >:[


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 28, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> Go to your room >:[


 
Your not my mom tranny :V
Don't make me cunt punt you or kick you in the ballz
(I'm not sure what he/she has so I didn't want to assume anything)


----------



## Mentova (Jan 28, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> Morric!!! leave the husky alone. -paw to face- sigh, what am i going to do with you?


Rape him.


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 28, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Your not my mom tranny :V
> Don't make me cunt punt you or kick you in the ballz
> (I'm not sure what he/she has so I didn't want to assume anything)



Stop being such an obnoxious disobedient white kid! If I was your black dad I would beat you, just because :V

Also, LOL I forgot I set my gender to tranny. I'm not really, I just did it because everyone else was doing it and I didn't want to feel left out :c


----------



## Tabasco (Jan 28, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> Stop being such an obnoxious disobedient white kid! If I was your black dad I would beat you, just because :V
> 
> Also, LOL I forgot I set my gender to tranny. I'm not really, I just did it because everyone else was doing it and I didn't want to feel left out :c



Sure, sure. : |


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Sure, sure. : |



What? It's true. I would beat him good.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 28, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> Stop being such an obnoxious disobedient white kid! If I was your black dad I would beat you, just because :V
> 
> Also, LOL I forgot I set my gender to tranny. I'm not really, I just did it because everyone else was doing it and I didn't want to feel left out :c


 
Lol black or white I bet you still couldn't beat up a preschooler :V
I don't believe you about the tranny thing, I wouldn't be surprised if you were one


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 28, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Lol black or white I bet you still couldn't beat up a preschooler :V



I probably could, but I wouldn't try.



south syde fox said:


> I don't believe you about the tranny thing, I wouldn't be surprised if you were one



Oh well, if you prefer to picture me that way you can, but I can assure you I'm not. I've been male since I joined and only changed it a few days ago.

Also: Fix'd

Also: *t('.'t)*


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 28, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> I probably could, but I wouldn't try.


 
Of course you wouldn't, your a furfag and everyone knows they can't fight or would even try to fight xD



SnowFox said:


> Oh well, if you prefer to picture me that way you can, but I can assure you I'm not. I've been male since I joined and only changed it a few days ago.
> 
> Also: Fix'd
> 
> Also: *t('.'t) *


 
This made me lol for some reason and aww thats cute, your trying to flick me off n_n


----------



## Kanin (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm both meaner and nicer online. I'm usually quiet and stay out of the way IRL. So I'm meaner online because I'm not holding back when I get pissed. And nicer because it easier talking to people online. Also I'm more annoying IRL. ._.

So online is how I really am, but I'm too insecure to act that way IRL. ._.


----------



## Matt (Jan 28, 2010)

I really don't know how I act on the internet because I usually don't shitpost and talk like an asshole to complete strangers, but I guess it's the same way I talk in real life because I usually sound boring and monotone to people that don't know me.


----------



## furatail (Jan 28, 2010)

I have extremely poor choice of words which I'm pretty sure makes me look like a total jerk online. When I was younger I always wondered why people were pissed off at me when I was just trying to be nice. Then I learned that if used the right tones and gestures people better understood what I meant.
 I act the same, but people's perception of me in real life is much better. When I'm face to face with people they assume I'm the nicest guy around.


----------



## lowkey (Jan 28, 2010)

furatail said:


> I have extremely poor choice of words which I'm pretty sure makes me look like a total jerk online. When I was younger I always wondered why people were pissed off at me when I was just trying to be nice. Then I learned that if used the right tones and gestures people better understood what I meant.
> I act the same, but people's perception of me in real life is much better. When I'm face to face with people they assume I'm the nicest guy around.



pushover.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 28, 2010)

Well to be honest I'm sorta shy IRL, not to the point where I won't yell down the halls at friends or anything like that, but I guess I just tend to my own matters. I'm nice in real life like I try to be and I often joke about anything with any humorous value and what the hell, it works and I'm pleased with it so I guess I live in burger king and I can have it my way 
(Crappy joke, I know)


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Jan 28, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> Morric!!! leave the husky alone. -paw to face- sigh, what am i going to do with you?




One word friend .. and it works very well...

Leash.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 28, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> One word friend .. and it works very well...
> 
> Leash.



lol he already has a collar.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 28, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> One word friend .. and it works very well...
> 
> Leash.



oh my, bring on the bondage yiff :-D


----------



## Mentova (Jan 28, 2010)

If someone put a leash on me I would kill them.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> If someone put a leash on me I would kill them.



down boy!!!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 28, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> down boy!!!



A command is usually lead by a jerking of ones' chain so maybe he had you leashed the whole time


----------



## Mentova (Jan 28, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> down boy!!!


Boy don't you talk to me like that! You have no power over me! >=(


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Boy don't you talk to me like that! You have no power over me! >=(


 
But he's got your leash! SICK EM!


----------



## Mentova (Jan 28, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> But he's got your leash! SICK EM!


But i don't have a leash...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But i don't have a leash...



or do you o_0


----------



## Nargle (Jan 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> If someone put a leash on me I would kill them.


 
What if I put a muzzle on you? D=

=3


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jan 28, 2010)

Yes. I'm non-asshole in real life. Because of that I have some girls chasing me.


----------



## Dass (Jan 28, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Yes. I'm non-asshole in real life. Because of that I have some girls chasing me.



I find both portions of that line of text hard to believe.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 28, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> A command is usually lead by a jerking of ones' chain so maybe he had you leashed the whole time



id love to jerk his chain... lol



Nargle said:


> What if I put a muzzle on you? D=
> 
> =3



i like were this is going.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 28, 2010)

Nargle said:


> What if I put a muzzle on you? D=
> 
> =3


That would be hawt.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That would be hawt.



mmmm, rawr... X3


----------



## Mentova (Jan 28, 2010)

This thread turned me on


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> This thread turned me on



damn it koch, not again!!!


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> This thread turned me on



You seem to have that effect. :3


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jan 28, 2010)

Dass said:


> I find both portions of that line of text hard to believe.


 
Well, see I also am not fat or practice poor hygiene. So I can talk to a girl and smile with white teeth, unlike most other guys who fail to brush or shower often.


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hmm.. collars, leashes, and muzzles .. might just make me a dog yet..


----------



## Mentova (Jan 28, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> You seem to have that effect. :3


awwww yeaaah


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 28, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> You seem to have that effect. :3



who, koch?


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 28, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> who, koch?





Heckler & Koch said:


> awwww yeaaah


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 28, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> Hmm.. collars, leashes, and muzzles .. might just make me a dog yet..



you should get a collar... Morric has one. it looks so awesome!

i think it makes him look cute


----------



## Viva (Jan 28, 2010)

It depends


----------



## Mentova (Jan 28, 2010)

I have a collar.....


... for my dog, like it's supposed to be used :V


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 28, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> One word friend .. and it works very well...
> 
> Leash.



"you are responsible forever for what you tame" i always say, and i doubt anyone is willing to hold onto my leash forever, they can't handle it *rawr*



BlueberriHusky said:


> You tryin' ta start sumthin', PUNK? >:[



naw husky, i was sayin' that if you are nicer in person, that's nice to know, cuz it's hard to greet people when they are mean, nice people are easier to be friends instantly with


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 28, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> It depends



on what?


----------



## Viva (Jan 28, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> on what?


 
If the situation is serious, then I act as I would in real life.  I try to be as real as possible.  I don't like it when people like a false version of me


----------



## Mentova (Jan 28, 2010)

This thread isn't sexy anymore. Needs more sexy.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> This thread isn't sexy anymore. Needs more sexy.



you know me... all you need to do is ask.;3


----------



## Mentova (Jan 28, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> you know me... all you need to do is ask.;3


wanna yiff?


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> wanna yiff?



are you ever cereal when you say that? you are always such a tease with me!


----------



## Mentova (Jan 28, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> are you ever cereal when you say that? you are always such a tease with me!


maybe I am, maybe I'm not.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 28, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> are you ever cereal when you say that? you are always such a tease with me!



take the bait


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> maybe I am, maybe I'm not.



so... bu... se... lo... ca... blaaa!!! YOU ARE SUCH A TEASE!!! 

gawd now im horny again... thanks koch... -_-


----------



## Mentova (Jan 28, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> so... bu... se... lo... ca... blaaa!!! YOU ARE SUCH A TEASE!!!
> 
> gawd not im horny again... thanks koch... -_-


Any time.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 28, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> are you ever cereal when you say that? you are always such a tease with me!



well you have two results since he claims to be one of the few straight ppl on FA

1. he's in the closet about his real team
2. he's having fun just screwing with your brain



so chose wisely, it may be your last persian...

lol *purr*


----------



## Mentova (Jan 28, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> well you have two results since he claims to be one of the few straight ppl on FA
> 
> 1. he's in the closet about his real team
> 2. he's having fun just screwing with your brain
> ...


Annnnnd I'm not saying which one is true.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Annnnnd I'm not saying which one is true.



gawd damn it!!! i love and hate you... -sigh-


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 28, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> take the bait



I DONT KNOW... he always does this.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 28, 2010)

Cause I'm dead sexy.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 28, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> are you ever cereal when you say that?










Kitsune_Morric said:


> well you have two results since he claims to be one of the few straight ppl on FA
> 
> 1. he's in the closet about his real team
> 2. he's having fun just screwing with your brain


Knowing him it's 2.

Wait is that Jack Daniels in your avatar?


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Cause I'm dead sexy.



in my mind, yes you are...


----------



## Mentova (Jan 28, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> in my mind, yes you are...


It's true though. I am.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 28, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> in my mind, yes you are...





Heckler & Koch said:


> It's true though. I am.


Get a murk you two!


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 28, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Knowing him it's 2.



i fucking knew it... if i ever get my hands on him... i would do SUCH things... :twisted:



CannonFodder said:


> Wait is that Jack Daniels in your avatar?



morric's... ya


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 28, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> i fucking knew it... if i ever get my hands on him... i would do SUCH things... :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> morric's... ya


Don't stick stuff in my mouth I don't swing like that
oh nvm you edited out the typo


----------



## Mentova (Jan 28, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> i fucking knew it... if i ever get my hands on him... i would do SUCH things... :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> morric's... ya


What things would you do?


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 28, 2010)

you guys seem to always get together and turn every thread into a flirt-fest, lol you two should just PM to save me scrollng time, 'sides koch i'm in the room with him, don't make him horny, lol who knows what would come of it if his roommate wandered in to see that, we are army after all!


----------



## Mentova (Jan 28, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> you guys seem to always get together and turn every thread into a flirt-fest, lol you two should just PM to save me scrollng time, 'sides koch i'm in the room with him, don't make him horny, lol who knows what would come of it if his roommate wandered in to see that, we are army after all!


No this is hilarious.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No this is hilarious.


 
lol busted, you are just a mind-fucker lol

mentok would be angry!


----------



## Mentova (Jan 28, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol busted, you are just a mind-fucker lol
> 
> mentok would be angry!


Why jump to conclusions? There are things that are funny and sexy. And this thread is pretty god damned sexy... I'm turned on.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 28, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> you guys seem to always get together and turn every thread into a flirt-fest, lol you two should just PM to save me scrollng time, 'sides koch i'm in the room with him, don't make him horny, lol who knows what would come of it if his roommate wandered in to see that, we are army after all!


The last thing you need is a horny furry around other men in the military :V


----------



## FluffMouse (Jan 28, 2010)

Exactly the same. :<


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why jump to conclusions? There are things that are funny and sexy. And this thread is pretty god damned sexy... I'm turned on.


 
i don't think i can accept your friend request koch, you are making my life dangerous!

lol i'm allowed to jump to conclusions, unless you have some comedy fetish, fucking with someone's head is funny OR sexy, not both, only the joker is allowed both


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 28, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> Exactly the same. :<


 
YOU HAVE SUCH A CUTE LITTLE AVATAR!


----------



## Mentova (Jan 28, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> i don't think i can accept your friend request koch, you are making my life dangerous!
> 
> lol i'm allowed to jump to conclusions, unless you have some comedy fetish, fucking with someone's head is funny OR sexy, not both, only the joker is allowed both


Maybe I think it's funny because we are derailing a thread in a public forum with sexy time? :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Maybe I think it's funny because we are derailing a thread in a public forum with sexy time? :V


no sexting on the forums


----------



## lowkey (Jan 28, 2010)

this thread..... *shakes head*


----------



## Mentova (Jan 28, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> no sexting on the forums


YOU CAN'T TELL ME WHAT TO DO! YOU'RE NOT MY MOOOOOOM!111!!!111ONE1!!! :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> YOU CAN'T TELL ME WHAT TO DO! YOU'RE NOT MY MOOOOOOM!111!!!111ONE1!!! :V


No I'm not your mom I'm just with her   :V


----------



## Glitch (Jan 28, 2010)

I am still an ass in Meatspace.  
But I can still manage to be nice to people I want to be cozier with.  And, at this point, i just need people to like me at this new school.  So, I am warm and fuzzy.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 28, 2010)

lowkey said:


> this thread..... *shakes head*


nah, it deserves a pawpalm


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 28, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> you guys seem to always get together and turn every thread into a flirt-fest, lol you two should just PM to save me scrollng time, 'sides koch i'm in the room with him, don't make him horny, lol who knows what would come of it if his roommate wandered in to see that, we are army after all!



ya he is in my room and yes i am getting horny so... ya 

ow... morric just sprayed me with fabreez, you bastard... it got in my eye!!!
it burns!!!


----------



## Mentova (Jan 28, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> ya he is in my room and yes i am getting horny so... ya
> 
> ow... morric just sprayed me with fabreez, you bastard... it got in my eye!!!
> it burns!!!


Are we gonna yiff or what?


----------



## lowkey (Jan 28, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> nah, it deserves a pawpalm



I would, but this thread has left my paws elsewhere.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 28, 2010)

lowkey said:


> I would, but this thread has left my paws elsewhere.



... lol


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 28, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> ya he is in my room and yes i am getting horny so... ya
> 
> ow... morric just sprayed me with fabreez, you bastard... it got in my eye!!!
> it burns!!!


He needs to lock you in a cold shower.


lowkey said:


> I would, but this thread has left my paws elsewhere.


.......don't forget to use shampoo before it dries :V


----------



## Mentova (Jan 28, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> ... lol


So what are we gunna do? Cause I'm pretty turned on right now...


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm much more of a slut online.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 28, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I'm much more of a slut online.


We kinda figured :V


----------



## Mentova (Jan 28, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I'm much more of a slut online.


I fit that too now.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 28, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> We kinda figured :V


What are you insinuating


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 28, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I'm much more of a slut online.



oh my gawd i have to leave this thread... to... much... tempation!!!


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 28, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> oh my gawd i have to leave this thread... to... much... tempation!!!


More of a slut doesn't mean I don't have any standards.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 28, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> What are you insinuating


Just look at your avatar


LonelyKitsune said:


> oh my gawd i have to leave this thread... to... much... tempation!!!


Get that man a cold shower!


----------



## Mentova (Jan 28, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> oh my gawd i have to leave this thread... to... much... tempation!!!


You know you want to stay. Don't lie to yourself.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 28, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> More of a slut doesn't mean I don't have any standards.



no, no, its just that if you have been reading whats been going on with koch and me... then you come in and say that... FUCK!!!


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 28, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Just look at your avatar


I didn't even have a say in that expression x3.


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You know you want to stay. Don't lie to yourself.


Denial is not like ignorance.
He'll feel much better if he just accepts it.
I have.
It's not that bad.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You know you want to stay. Don't lie to yourself.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0C16INGmwc :V


----------



## Mentova (Jan 28, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> no, no, its just that if you have been reading whats been going on with koch and me... then you come in and say that... FUCK!!!


I think the two of us need to talk more


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 28, 2010)

Online I am nicer. IRL is am a straightup bitch. Proud of it, though.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 28, 2010)

i need a break from this thread thats what i need... ill... be back in 10-15 min... ya


----------



## Mentova (Jan 28, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> i need a break from this thread thats what i need... ill... be back in 10-15 min... ya


NO DON'T GO I NEED YOU


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 28, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> i need a break from this thread thats what i need... ill... be back in 10-15 min... ya


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pXfHLUlZf4&feature=related :V (nsfw)


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 28, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> i need a break from this thread thats what i need... ill... be back in 10-15 min... ya


Furry forums have that effect on me too... >>


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 28, 2010)

Ew. He's going to wank off isn't he.

Masturbation is a vile, vile habit, humans.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 28, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pXfHLUlZf4&feature=related :V (nsfw)



wow how did I know I would get a link to this video at least ONCE today


----------



## Mentova (Jan 28, 2010)

Did he really get that horny from all that? I think that's the second time...


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 28, 2010)

Apparently when you don't get laid, ever, talking on a forum about rather mild turn-ons causes you to get a massive boner.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Did he really get that horny from all that? I think that's the second time...


Fourteen pages of juicy furry goodness~~


----------



## Mentova (Jan 28, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Fourteen pages of juicy furry goodness~~


I came.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 28, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Ew. He's going to wank off isn't he.
> 
> Masturbation is a vile, vile habit, humans.


 
well some of us dont have a kylie to entertain us  lol giggidy

actually i'm quite the slutty whore IRL, i tend to be less whory ONLINE

which makes ppl who talk to me in PMs or messengers wonder...


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fix'd :V


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 28, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> well some of us dont have a kylie to entertain us  lol giggidy
> 
> actually i'm quite the slutty whore IRL, i tend to be less whory ONLINE
> 
> which makes ppl who talk to me in PMs or messengers wonder...


 
 *thhhhppppptttttt* Entertainment is objective. Some people are entertained by getting drugged up and kissing me. Others by drugging me up.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 28, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> *thhhhppppptttttt* Entertainment is objective. Some people are entertained by getting drugged up and kissing me. Others by drugging me up.


 
lol if i had a choice, i'd pick #1

but i don't even need a drug to want that from you 

but unfortunately i can't, AUGH! lol! haha and other laughing sound effects




lol i shoo'd away LK from the computron for a bit so he could calm down, you guys are gonna cause trouble!


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 28, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol i shoo'd away LK from the computron for a bit so he could calm down, you guys are gonna cause trouble!


He's a fox right?


----------



## Mentova (Jan 28, 2010)

But I was curious to see where that was going. YOU RUINED EVERYTHING! >=(


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 28, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> He's a fox right?


hay, im a fox!


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 28, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> He's a fox right?


 
lol yup, we both are actually, which was one of the first things we talked about in common, then we became a legendary duo of chaos ever since


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Jan 28, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> you should get a collar... Morric has one. it looks so awesome!
> 
> i think it makes him look cute



Hmm... not sure if they make one in the appropriate size.  Getting back to lifting soon, hopefully I can still do 120 on the neck press...


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But I was curious to see where that was going. YOU RUINED EVERYTHING! >=(


 

BWAHAH! your dastardly deeds were crushed by my prowess


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 28, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> Hmm... not sure if they make one in the appropriate size. Getting back to lifting soon, hopefully I can still do 120 on the neck press...


 


i haz collar! currently equipped too!


----------



## Mentova (Jan 28, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> BWAHAH! your dastardly deeds were crushed by my prowess


DAMN YOU!

Also I would "be" a fox if I felt like faggin' it up and making a fursona... but I haven't.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 28, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> hay, im a fox!


<insert fox stereotype here>


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> DAMN YOU!
> 
> Also I would "be" a fox if I felt like faggin' it up and making a fursona... but I haven't.


You'd need more SecondLife rainbow raver clothes.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 28, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> <insert fox stereotype here>


 
lol that <stereotype> is blown out of proportions, i'd say it's more like <sexual reference>


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 28, 2010)

This is why pussies are better. -kandi kat fursona-


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 28, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Apparently when you don't get laid, ever, talking on a forum about rather mild turn-ons causes you to get a massive boner.


come on now, play nice


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 28, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> This is why pussies are better. -kandi kat fursona-


 
lol giggidy...sooo what are you up to tonight? haha! standard pickup line


----------



## Mentova (Jan 28, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> You'd need more SecondLife rainbow raver clothes.


But I only wear metal clothes, because I am metal! =(


----------



## Mentova (Jan 28, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> This is why pussies are better. -kandi kat fursona-


Does your avatar have it's tits hanging out....?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 28, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Ew. He's going to wank off isn't he.
> 
> Masturbation is a vile, vile habit, humans.




well seeing as your name is Kylie, I don't quite think you understand us guys....but then again your gender is "other" so uh....


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But I only wear metal clothes, because I am metal! =(


 
i'm more of a mild-bondage gothic in terms of clothing, and my personality is that of a mentally insane prep on the outside, then get to know me and i'm just a whore wearing a mask to get the job done *points to title*


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But I only wear metal clothes, because I am metal! =(


You've got balls of steel?


Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol giggidy...sooo what are you up to tonight? haha! standard pickup line


Ah great another one, get a chatroom people


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 28, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol giggidy...sooo what are you up to tonight? haha! standard pickup line


 
Haha as i said in the "do you has a mate?" thread, preparing for the poor decisions I'll be making in less than 24 hours.


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Jan 28, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> i haz collar! currently equipped too!




*pouts* fine .. *grumbles*  I'll need to find me an owner to give me one..


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 28, 2010)

I don't make nearly as many sex jokes and references in real life. Damn furry corruption.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 28, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Haha as i said in the "do you has a mate?" thread, preparing for the poor decisions I'll be making in less than 24 hours.


Make me a sammich!   :V


----------



## Mentova (Jan 28, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> i'm more of a mild-bondage gothic in terms of clothing, and my personality is that of a mentally insane prep on the outside, then get to know me and i'm just a whore wearing a mask to get the job done *points to title*


Let's see here.... Band shirt, jeans, leather jacket, aviators... yup.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 28, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> <insert fox stereotype here>




now what's this stereotype I keep hearing? Have some people given foxes a bad name >.<


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 28, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> now what's this stereotype I keep hearing? Have some people given foxes a bad name >.<


It's that foxes are subs and take it in the butt.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 28, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Make me a sammich!   :V



dude I'm cracking up from the sole reason that your post was so outta the blue! wow that's randomly funny :-D


----------



## Mentova (Jan 28, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> It's that foxes are subs and take it in the butt.


I am not a submissive person and my ass is exit only :V


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Does your avatar have it's tits hanging out....?


 
Nope, she's wearing pasties.



Scotty1700 said:


> well seeing as your name is Kylie, I don't quite think you understand us guys....but then again your gender is "other" so uh....


Yeah, this thread offers nothing for the androgynous humans.



Scotty1700 said:


> come on now, play nice


 
Nice guys finish last, sweetie ;P


----------



## Jaga (Jan 28, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> hay, im a fox!



Sssaaammmeee


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 28, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Haha as i said in the "do you has a mate?" thread, preparing for the poor decisions I'll be making in less than 24 hours.


 
lol mate thread moves too fast foe me, so i stopped reading, but i wish that decision was me  lol this post sucks for mates, OR even lay-buddies



wolfrunner7 said:


> *pouts* fine .. *grumbles* I'll need to find me an owner to give me one..


 
well i have a plan to buy a leash and cut and chew it to look like i'm untamed and have no master


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 28, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Yeah, this thread offers nothing for the androgynous humans.
> Nice guys finish last, sweetie ;P


I'd still hit on you


Scotty1700 said:


> dude I'm cracking up from the sole reason that your post was so outta the blue! wow that's randomly funny :-D


*highfive*


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 28, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> It's that foxes are subs and take it in the butt.




Well just cause a few are doesn't mean we all are IRL. In the fantasies floating around in the back of my mind I would wish for nothing more than to be a gay submissive fox but in real life It's a completely different story.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 28, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> It's that foxes are subs and take it in the butt.


 
kill yourself, the stereotype is actually that we're all damn sexy, and it's true! right foxxes? FOXXES UNITE!


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 28, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well just cause a few are doesn't mean we all are IRL. In the fantasies floating around in the back of my mind I would wish for nothing more than to be a gay submissive fox but in real life It's a completely different story.


So you're a in the closet sub?


Kitsune_Morric said:


> kill yourself, the stereotype is actually that we're all damn sexy, and it's true! right foxxes? FOXXES UNITE!


Nah that's cats, "otters are hotter", "don't let dragons near stairs", "don't bend over near huskies" and "bunnies they're *allways *on bottom"


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 28, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> kill yourself, the stereotype is actually that we're all damn sexy, and it's true! right foxxes? FOXXES UNITE!



Too true mate, Where do you think they get the term "foxy" from. (Ill give you a hint, it's not from megan fox )


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 28, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Make me a sammich! :V


 
Bitch, we're finished when you make ME a sammich.



Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol mate thread moves too fast foe me, so i stopped reading, but i wish that decision was me  lol this post sucks for mates, OR even lay-buddies


 

hahaha, I've still no idea what the poor decision will be.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 28, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Nope, she's wearing pasties.


I see... Close enough, this forum needs more tits anyways.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 28, 2010)

By my count, there are 3 Pennsylvania foxes posting in this thread!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 28, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> So you're a in the closet sub?



well no not really. Being "in the closet" about something is actually partaking in it in real life. I by no means am gay or will be gay. I could submit to my wife in the future on occasion...


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I see... Close enough, this forum needs more tits anyways.


 
Tits are perhaps the greatest things ever.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 28, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> By my count, there are 3 Pennsylvania foxes posting in this thread!


I live in northern MD... is that close enough?



KylieIsACannibal said:


> Tits are perhaps the greatest things ever.



this x 1000


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 28, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> By my count, there are 3 Pennsylvania foxes posting in this thread!



Oh my I guess you're right. U mind if I ask where in PA you live?


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I am not a submissive person and my ass is exit only :V



i fucking knew it!!! i just had a fanta... never mind


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 28, 2010)

dont mind me, ive been drinking thanks to koch... ass hole!!!


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 28, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> i fucking knew it!!! i just had a fanta... never mind


He's back!  Is your keyboard sticky?


----------



## Mentova (Jan 28, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> i fucking knew it!!! i just had a fanta... never mind


Well, who said I'm not open to trying things? Hmmm?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 28, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> He's back!  Is your keyboard sticky?




Oh god, that's terrible


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 28, 2010)

Submissives are terrible to be with.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 28, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> kill yourself, the stereotype is actually that we're all damn sexy, and it's true! right foxxes? FOXXES UNITE!



FOXXES UNITE!!! 

well im gay, any others? to be truthfull there are few gay foxes... 

i have a thing for huskies anyway.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 28, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Oh my I guess you're right. U mind if I ask where in PA you live?


Pittsburgh area. You?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 28, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Pittsburgh area. You?



30 minutes out  Small world.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 28, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Submissives are terrible to be with.


seconded!


Scotty1700 said:


> 30 minutes out  Small world.


The second I get my degree and save enough money I'm moving there


----------



## Mentova (Jan 28, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> FOXXES UNITE!!!
> 
> well im gay, any others? to be truthfull there are few gay foxes...
> 
> i have a thing for huskies anyway.


What about me? Got a thing for me?


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well, who said I'm not open to trying things? Hmmm?



GAWD YOU ARE SUCH A TEASE!!!


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What about me? Got a thing for me?



ya i do!!! i just imagine your... oh your just playing with me again arnt you


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Jan 28, 2010)

sigh...


----------



## Mentova (Jan 28, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> ya i do!!! i just imagine your... oh your just playing with me again arnt you


Maybe I am, or maybe I'm playing with myself?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 28, 2010)

Well ladies and gents, its about time I beat the ol' sack er uh, I mean hit ye' ole sack  you know what I mean.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 28, 2010)

I can't believe this kid is actually turned on by something so simple.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 28, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I can't believe this kid is actually turned on by something so simple.



Leave it to the bloodsuckers that come out at night to crush one's hopes and dreams. Let him have fun with it. Not harming you so let him get his kicks in for the night.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 28, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well ladies and gents, its about time I beat the ol' sack er uh, I mean hit ye' ole sack  you know what I mean.








I know what you mean


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 28, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I can't believe this kid is actually turned on by something so simple.



Depending on the person, minor teasings can do that. I know that well enough...


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 28, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I can't believe this kid is actually turned on by something so simple.



KID!!! im 22... and... ya i am, note the name.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 28, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Depending on the person, minor teasings can do that. I know that well enough...



thank you!!!


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 28, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> KID!!! im 22... and... ya i am, note the name.


You do realize you are rooming with another *fox furry* right?  :V


----------



## Mentova (Jan 28, 2010)

I can't believe this is the most popular thread currently. How many people are jackin' it to this thread? I know I am...


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 28, 2010)

I just find that silly. reminds me of my exboyfriend. Barely had to do anything to get him going.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I can't believe this is the most popular thread currently. How many people are jackin' it to this thread? I know I


fix'd
*edit*  Yes I did just today saw that video.


----------



## Bir (Jan 28, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> FOXXES UNITE!!!
> 
> well im gay, any others? to be truthfull there are few gay foxes...
> 
> i have a thing for huskies anyway.



*runs in to unite*

XD


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 28, 2010)

Bir said:


> *runs in to unite*
> 
> XD


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 28, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> You do realize you are rooming with another *fox furry* right?  :V



my roomy is not a furry... there is just a furry hanging out in my room right now.

none of witch are gay... damn it!!!


----------



## Mentova (Jan 28, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> my roomy is not a furry... there is just a furry hanging out in my room right now.


Maybe we can have a three way then?


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Maybe we can have a three way then?



im not listening to you right now.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 28, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> im not listening to you right now.


Come on man, you know you wanna have some fun.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 28, 2010)

Furries: they make terrible roommates


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 28, 2010)

wow, we are good at throwing off threads!


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 28, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> wow, we are good at throwing off threads!


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Come on man, you know you wanna have some fun.



i do but not with you anymore... you... nevermind.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 28, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> i do but not with you anymore... you... nevermind.


Come on, you know you want me. You know you'd do all sorts of things to me... and you like it


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 28, 2010)

-sigh- -draws boobies-


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 28, 2010)

you are so good at teaseing!!! FUCK!!!


----------



## Mentova (Jan 28, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> you are so good at teaseing!!! FUCK!!!


What's the matter? Want some?


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 28, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> -sigh- -draws boobies-



i can if you want me to.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 28, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> you are so good at teaseing!!! FUCK!!!


Get that man some kleenex! and rubbing lotion


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What's the matter? Want some?



you know i... never mind...

just stop... PLEASE!!!


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 28, 2010)

HOW DO THREADS TURN INTO STUFF LIKE THIS???


----------



## Mentova (Jan 28, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> you know i... never mind...
> 
> just stop... PLEASE!!!


Why stop if you're having fun?


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 28, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Get that man some kleenex! and rubbing lotion



-paw to face- dont put fuel on the fire... please.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 29, 2010)

Why are you resisting? I only want you to be pleased...


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 29, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> -paw to face- dont put fuel on the fire... please.


fuel?  I'm putting C4 on this!


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why are you resisting? I only want you to be pleased...



must... resist... aaarrrgggg!!!!


----------



## Mentova (Jan 29, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> must... resist... aaarrrgggg!!!!


But why resist? Why resist what makes you feel good... have a little fun.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But why resist? Why resist what makes you feel good... have a little fun.



fun!!! this is torture!!!


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 29, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> fun!!! this is torture!!!


give him pics :V


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 29, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> give him pics :V



... 0_0 really


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 29, 2010)

My kind of fun involves torture.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 29, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> fun!!! this is torture!!!


It seems like torture, then you lay back and accept it, and we'll both have a good time.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 29, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> My kind of fun involves torture.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It seems like torture, then you lay back and accept it, and we'll both have a good time.



OMG!!! stop!!!... im leaving i have to work tomar


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 29, 2010)

Wieners: Not difficult to find more.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 29, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> OMG!!! stop!!!... im leaving i have to work tomar


Why not have a wild night before work?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why not have a wild night before work?


I take it by him not replying that means you both are "chatting"?


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm a bit nicer on here. And apparently I act more gay than black on the Internet. 
I flaunt my furriness a bit more on here cos there's no explanation needed here. I don't act as tough on here. Lol. I'm not that energetic here either.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 29, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I take it by him not replying that means you both are "chatting"?


I wish, but no... = /


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I wish, but no... = /


you gave him


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 29, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> you gave him



yes he did!


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 29, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


>



Y'all miss the moods threads that much?


----------

